# I need a second opinion in my “pure bred” gsd



## Dylan Peixoto (Jun 3, 2018)

I was told today that my 6 month gsd looks like she’s mixed and that she’s pretty small for her size, not sure how much she currently weighs


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Can't tell if she's underweight if you don't tell us how much she weighs. And from the 2 pictures you provided, she looks GSD to me. Did you adopt her from the pound/rescue? Or buy her from a backyard breeder or puppy mill? Otherwise you would know if she's pure or mixed. Does she have AKC papers? That could help.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Definitely purebred. 0


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She appears purebred, understand that purebred does not mean well bred or breeding quality. She does not look small to me and she sure is cute. The general public seems to believe that GSD's are giant dogs, they aren't.


----------



## Rubyjane77 (May 27, 2018)

Looks purebred to me but we can never be 100% sure on the dog’s genetics. 

Not sure if this would help but at least the results might give you peace of mind.

https://www.wisdompanel.com


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

She's purebred.....I'm guessing you mean small for her age ??......how old is she?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

she doesn't look too small to me. GSDs aren't supposed to be huge. Smaller ones can be much more agile.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Shanes' Dad said:


> She's purebred.....I'm guessing you mean small for her age ??......how old is she?



Ooooops... I missed 6 months.......i think for 6 months she looks normal....her proportions look good IMO....Is that why someone thought she wasn't 100% GSD....they thought she was too small?....these dogs change and grow at different rates...hard to say what her size/weight may be at 2 years


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She looks like a pure german Shepherd. Females are smaller then males. you can get a dog who is below standard or above standard in litter of pups. Standard weight for a female is around 50- 70lbs. Yes she still has growing to do!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Looks purebred to me. Having white on the paws is not completely abnormal and is relatively common in the American Showlines. Not sure why people think GSDs are supposed to be massive, especially the females. And I agree with Car2ner, the small females tend to be absolute forces to be reckoned with IMO. Fast and agile.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

She is lovely. Definitely a GSD. Enjoy your beautiful pup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

White toes are normal in West German Showlines. They tend to go silver or recede to be not noticeable. I think everyone's got to be an expert, and telling you your dog is not purebred, is something folks just do way too often.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> White toes are normal in West German Showlines. They tend to go silver or recede to be not noticeable. I think everyone's got to be an expert, and telling you your dog is not purebred, is something folks just do way too often.


We see them in American show lines too. And yes they usually fade.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks about the same size as mine, Mei, who is purebred German line with papers. Just weighed her at Petsmart two days ago at 45lbs being just over 5 months.


----------



## LynnPritchard (Jan 31, 2011)

*Gds*

I absolutely think she's GDS...and adorable! Ignore that person.


----------



## LynnPritchard (Jan 31, 2011)

She is GDS. Ignore that person. And she's adorable and appears to be the proper size for a 6-mo-old female!


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

looks pure bred to me. My GSD female was also "small" for her age but this is normal. GSDs have a lot of different lines that range in size. I prefer and choose a breeder with the more "Agile" definition. Some people think King GSDs are the norm... but that's not the case.


----------

